# Disney is making an Hercules Remake



## Stealphie (Apr 30, 2020)

Source

I am sure it will be trash


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2020)

> *Do you think it will be good?*



One should not give up hope.....


----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2020)

Yet another one of their live-action remakes. They've been churning them out on some assembly line, completely forgettable fare but box office successes all, so there's no reason to stop. 
Hercules is a peculiar one because the animated one was a weird case of them not knowing what to do with the characters and set pieces so the entire movie is kinda wonky. They will definitely make changes to pretty much everything and I'm interested to see what they do with it.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Apr 30, 2020)

Will they chop all those fucking musical pieces to not trigger up the Greeks?
If so, I'm in.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 30, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Will they chop all those fucking musical pieces to not trigger up the Greeks?
> If so, I'm in.


the music is literally one of the best parts in the movie
--Anything after this is not quoting ShadowOne333--
I'm sad. It will be another shitty, soulless and unesscesary live action remake. Hercules is one of my favorites too, so for me it's even worse.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Apr 30, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> the music is literally one of the best parts in the movie
> --Anything after this is not quoting ShadowOne333--
> I'm sad. It will be another shitty, soulless and unesscesary live action remake. Hercules is one of my favorites too, so for me it's even worse.


Oh for sure, I agree with that.
Many of the animated movies' songs are great, but they are blatantly ripping off and pasting everything into live action, just without an actual heart or soul anymore.

Tbh I don't see a reason to watch these pieces of crap anymore, they're as bland as they get, and I bet 100$ the people paying to watch these ripoffs are only doing it to listen to their fav songs on a cinema.
Fuck that, get a proper Dolby Surround system and play the original animated movies, don't give Disney any more money, they don't deserve it, and they haven't for a while.


----------



## Chary (May 2, 2020)

Oh no please why. 

I get they're doing it because money, but eugh.


----------



## pcwizard7 (May 2, 2020)

i bet when Hercules is been beat up after being betrayed by the woman but this one she joins in and it be called stunning and brave


----------



## XDel (May 2, 2020)

I hope they do a live remake of Song of the South some day, and maybe a live action Roger Rabbit, without all those nasty hand drawn animation bits.


----------



## Stealphie (May 2, 2020)

Chary said:


> Oh no please why.
> 
> I get they're doing it because money, but eugh.


that was my exact reaction upon seeing this on twitter


----------



## Supernova89 (Jun 29, 2020)

Seriously? The movie industry as a whole, needs to bring out new IP's, talk about flogging a dead horse!


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 29, 2020)

stop making live movie remakes no one wants and no one cares.


----------



## Supernova89 (Jun 29, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> stop making live movie remakes no one wants and no one cares.


I know! It's not that difficult to ascertain what the general public wants, but alas what do we know!


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 29, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> stop making live movie remakes no one wants and no one cares.


Disney cares. It makes them money.



 
- *a lot of money.*


----------

